

Ask HN: Hosting for multiple sites - jason_g

Any hosting recommendations for a developer with multiple sites?
I have looked at a reseller account with hostgator, rackspace cloud sites and few others.
======
mahmud
How much traffic does each site see? Any decent web server will allow you to
do virtual hosting: lighttpd and apache do.

~~~
jason_g
Mostly low traffic. I'm just looking for recommendations.

------
olefoo
Go with a low-end VPS from Slicehost or Linode. It's the most friction free
option.

------
Mz
I currently use Host Monster. Before that, I used Blue Host. They have very
similar interfaces. I moved largely for a price break (but also partly to
change domain names) and not having to adapt to a substantially different
interface was appealing.

